# New G5 Prime bows!



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else posted this yet, but here is the new 2011 G5 addition to their great lineup of bows! It looks well made as usual and expected from G5, can't wait to get one in and try it for myself!!!!:shade:
http://www.g5prime.com/


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Like the design but it would take many many shots for it to gain my trust. thats a real piece of work for 999 bucks


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

The price is MSRP, not out of line with others that way. This bow has alot of new idea's going for it, G5 was very busy and i like what their engineers are thinking so far! Hopefully their flex cable guard works better than Bowtechs, it's a great idea, but those cams are what really stand out.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Figures, I just ordered the Smoke33. I love all of their bows, but I got the Smoke for a (smokin')deal, now I know why! Oh well, this new bow doesn't take anything away from what I expect out of my bow, it just means I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

Im very surprised g5 is releasing bows under the g5 name instead of quest. With that being said, i really like the looks of the bow. I will probably wait until others have put the bow through the paces to buy one, but it looks like they put a lot of thought into fixing a lot of common "problems" bows have. Nice to see a new innovative cam system come out.


----------



## yotebuster (Aug 12, 2009)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Like the design but it would take many many shots for it to gain my trust. thats a real piece of work for 999 bucks[/QUOTEou]
> 
> x2...looks to me like a lot could go wrong. Cool though!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I Would add pics, but this new way of these forums just makes everything so difficult now, not happy! Someone feel free to do so if you can please.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Makes sense w/ the cams but do you really think lean is as big as an issue as they do,Not argumenting physics just sayin.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 17, 2008)

I will have to give G5 a A+ for thinking a little outside the box and coming up with some interesting things on this bow!


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Another flexible cable gaurd. I think it looks like a nice little bow and would be fun to test out. Not sure about 999 though.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I know G5 and Elite are like brothers, so I wonder if that is an inside look at the new Elite cam system?


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> I know G5 and Elite are like brothers, so I wonder if that is an inside look at the new Elite cam system?


Same thing I wondered. I don't think so though. From what Pete said I believe it will be the same cam system but tweaked just a bit.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't think Elite is going away from the module system, looks like the G5 cam is draw length specific? If so, changing draw lengths down the road maybe expensive with those G5 cams.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

va limbhanger said:


> I know G5 and Elite are like brothers, so I wonder if that is an inside look at the new Elite cam system?


That's what I was thinking...October 8th oh boy..


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

i gotta admit they are sharp looking


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the looks of them, I think that I might have to get one when they come out, really sharp looking!


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

I will be test shooting one for sure!!! As for Elite well if they come out with the same kind of cam system my gt500 will need a new home


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

these bows look sick! the centroid fits my specs exactly, just more speed! that's awesome, and i live the cam system and the finish, only things i question are:
1. is the cable guard going to have them get sued by bowtech?
2. is the blue thing that attatches the strings to the cam gonna hold up well?

other than that, they look amazing, and i think i would buy one, if they were around here!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think it is definately an excellent concept....I would like to hold one in my hands and take a few shots.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

I like it!!

The camo looks awesome too.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

herre's a picture from their site. Looks awesome to me.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Termie said:


> Im very surprised g5 is releasing bows under the g5 name instead of quest. With that being said, i really like the looks of the bow. I will probably wait until others have put the bow through the paces to buy one, but it looks like they put a lot of thought into fixing a lot of common "problems" bows have. Nice to see a new innovative cam system come out.


I think they are distancing themselves from Quest and are going to be using 'Prime' for their new line. A lot like they renamed their bows for 2010 even though they stayed essentially the same. I feel a bit abandoned having just purchased one of their bows, but they are obviously looking for a name and branding that will stick. I hope they worry more about putting out a good product. If you have ever tried one of their bows, you would be surprised how incredibly smooth they are and the machining and finish are just awesome. I think if G5 drops some money into advertising and gets the consumer to put one in their hands, they will have a huge hit in sales.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the way they came up with another use for the Meta Peep.

WOOOOOOW. $999?

That's going to hurt sales IMO. 
They do not have the rep and following like the big boys to draw a hefty price tag like that easily IMO.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

nontypical said:


> herre's a picture from their site. Looks awesome to me.


Thanks for adding that pic, by chance could you get the close up pic of the cams added too? I had mastered the use of the old site, but it's hard to teach a old dog new tricks when it comes to computers and this new site is no where as user friendly as the old site was! :angry:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Man it looks great!! The perfect specs for me anyway. I think the speed may hurt it with a lot of people but its plenty for this ole boy. Looking very forward to shooting one of those bad boys.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Lifted from their site


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

damn, those cams look amazing, they just look awesome. As for not having a big name backing them? G5 is a pretty big and popular name, they always put out great stuff!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

thirdypointer said:


> Thanks for adding that pic, by chance could you get the close up pic of the cams added too? I had mastered the use of the old site, but it's hard to teach a old dog new tricks when it comes to computers and this new site is no where as user friendly as the old site was! :angry:


Sure but this was more difficult.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the profile makes it seem like more than it is. Very similar to the Darton cam. Great design if it is. Either way it looks great and I hope I get a chance to try one.:smile:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

It Sure is Purdy.. :mg:


----------



## geoffrey (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the looks of the bow and will be on the must shoot bows for this year!


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

where did you guys get these pics from?
Are there any spec that have been leaked?


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

A very rounded (smooth) look to it. I wonder if it is licensed from Elite Outdoors??


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one very cool bow!! I'm certainly interested!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I doubt the cam design is anything from Elite, or else i think Elite would've been the first to release it. Since G5 machines and assembles Elite's bows for them however, i would think some of those other things may be on the Elite as their release is a few days after G5's?


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that Optifade forest?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

It's optifade of some sort. Hope they have a predator camo option!!!!


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like the cam system is a different take on a 3 track cam so you dont have to use a shoot through.flex gaurd is cool and simple (fishing rod tech)


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate to play devil's advocate, but I'm wondering how they (G5) is going to get any formidable speed from that heavy/bulky cam? Maybe it's a different alloy to cut down on weight? Also, the yoke ring on the string looks similar to the yoke ring on the cable of my M6. It just looks that to get any respectable speed at all a short B/h and radical cam DFC would be in order. I'm probably wrong, as usual, but don't see how they are going to skirt around the extra weight? I guess if anyone could do it G5 and or Elite would be involved. It sure looks interesting though!


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

so did they have a bunch of extra peeps laying around...thinking...what can we use these things for?

me thinks it is awesome, has me pumped for the elites.

i've heard (probably not true) that they will have more of 2 lines...one more inexpensive line w/ the old mod cams and a second pro series that is significantly more money and draw length specific.

anyways...cool bows G5!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Pretty good looking bows..I like the "Outside the box" thinking!!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

duxbux said:


> Is that Optifade forest?





thirdypointer said:


> It's optifade of some sort. Hope they have a predator camo option!!!!


I know why they're doing a close out on their realtree hats now... I like the looks of it, just wondering if they'll still use the Quest name on any of their bows.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had in my mind at one time a cam with dual strings, nothing like what they have, but in my mind I thought it would be faster than that. I'm not an engineer only a backyard mechanic (the degrees cheaper), but I just thought it would be faster with two tracks on the cams.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

The brace height is only 7.25", that will have a big factor on speed..



jmvaughn06 said:


> I had in my mind at one time a cam with dual strings, nothing like what they have, but in my mind I thought it would be faster than that. I'm not an engineer only a backyard mechanic (the degrees cheaper), but I just thought it would be faster with two tracks on the cams.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

A lot of folks don't realize that lateral and vertical knock travel really negatively effects arrow flight w/ broadheads. Maybe w/ this bow, you can use a fixed blade broadhead and have good foregiveness.. 

I would be interested in trying one for sure..


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

duxbux said:


> Is that Optifade forest?


It is their own proprietary 'G-Fade'. Essentially the limbs are your choice of camo and the riser fades to black. It is supposed to help blend in for both tree stand and blind use. From a tree stand the camo is apparent and from a blind it shows as black. Regardless if it works it does look great even if it is a $30 option.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

va limbhanger said:


> I hate to play devil's advocate, but I'm wondering how they (G5) is going to get any formidable speed from that heavy/bulky cam? Maybe it's a different alloy to cut down on weight? Also, the yoke ring on the string looks similar to the yoke ring on the cable of my M6. It just looks that to get any respectable speed at all a short B/h and radical cam DFC would be in order. I'm probably wrong, as usual, but don't see how they are going to skirt around the extra weight? I guess if anyone could do it G5 and or Elite would be involved. It sure looks interesting though!


Have you seen any of the Bear bows in person? Their cams are GINORMOUS!!1 Seriously... HUGE.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

That bow looks AWESOME!. It looks alot like a Bowtech in the riser and limbs. The cams kind of remind me of the cams on the 2010 Darton bows. Too bad that G5 don't have a bow with a 37 inch axle to axle and a 8 1/2 inch BH. I shot all of the G5 line and they reminded me of Elite bows and I like the Quest Primal alot. I cant wait untill I can get my hands on the G5 centroid.


----------



## 31EX (May 23, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> I hate to play devil's advocate, but I'm wondering how they (G5) is going to get any formidable speed from that heavy/bulky cam? Maybe it's a different alloy to cut down on weight? Also, the yoke ring on the string looks similar to the yoke ring on the cable of my M6. It just looks that to get any respectable speed at all a short B/h and radical cam DFC would be in order. I'm probably wrong, as usual, but don't see how they are going to skirt around the extra weight? I guess if anyone could do it G5 and or Elite would be involved. It sure looks interesting though!


What little we might have lost on weight, which is smaller than it appears, we make up in efficiency. But we will also make bigger strides in the future with newer more radical limb designs since a system with no cam lean, aka limb lean, means we can work the limber harder without reducing the lifespan of the limb. But you are right, weight does play a role but there are other players in this game of speed we can work on. And without cam lean hindering us we will be more free to use those players than those that have cam lean.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

$999? no way


----------



## 31EX (May 23, 2008)

va limbhanger said:


> I hate to play devil's advocate, but I'm wondering how they (G5) is going to get any formidable speed from that heavy/bulky cam? Maybe it's a different alloy to cut down on weight? Also, the yoke ring on the string looks similar to the yoke ring on the cable of my M6. It just looks that to get any respectable speed at all a short B/h and radical cam DFC would be in order. I'm probably wrong, as usual, but don't see how they are going to skirt around the extra weight? I guess if anyone could do it G5 and or Elite would be involved. It sure looks interesting though!


What little we might have lost on weight, which is smaller than it appears, we make up in efficiency. But we will also make bigger strides in the future with newer more radical limb designs since a system with no cam lean, aka limb lean, means we can work the limber harder without reducing the lifespan of the limb. But you are right, weight does play a role but there are other players in this game of speed we can work on. And without cam lean hindering us we will be more free to use those players than those that have cam lean.


----------



## gbarber91 (Jun 24, 2009)

That thing looks freakin' sweeeeet!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

31EX said:


> What little we might have lost on weight, which is smaller than it appears, we make up in efficiency. But we will also make bigger strides in the future with newer more radical limb designs since a system with no cam lean, aka limb lean, means we can work the limber harder without reducing the lifespan of the limb. But you are right, weight does play a role but there are other players in this game of speed we can work on. And without cam lean hindering us we will be more free to use those players than those that have cam lean.


I guess that makes sense. I was thinking that the archery industry seems to have allot of limb failures and are we going to add to that with this new design? What you're saying can have some truth to it as far as being more efficient and building off that. What about the overall weight of these future bows? Heavier cams, stronger limbs usually would translate into more weight. I'm wondering if bows are going to start to get a tad heavier now?


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

va limbhanger said:


> I guess that makes sense. I was thinking that the archery industry seems to have allot of limb failures and are we going to add to that with this new design? What you're saying can have some truth to it as far as being more efficient and building off that. What about the overall weight of these future bows? Heavier cams, stronger limbs usually would translate into more weight. I'm wondering if bows are going to start to get a tad heavier now?


Not sure which century you are living in, but new materials are being found/invented every day. They are used more and more by various industries to make lighter, stronger products. Bows are no different in that area and manufacturers of bows should be able to use these new materials and processes to their full advantage and increase efficiency as well as lower weight. Just look at what Mathews did with their WaffleMaker 3000!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

if the so worried about cam lean and torque why not a shoot through


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Karbon said:


> *I like the way they came up with another use for the Meta Peep.*
> WOOOOOOW. $999?
> 
> That's going to hurt sales IMO.
> They do not have the rep and following like the big boys to draw a hefty price tag like that easily IMO.


Surely that is not magnesium.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope my sales rep comes back with one of those bows after his G5 meeting tomorrow, i can't wait to shoot one either!


----------



## 31EX (May 23, 2008)

dtrkyman said:


> if the so worried about cam lean and torque why not a shoot through


The shoot thru system is good but I it has draw backs, fletching clearance, the cables by my hand always rubbed and caused me to slightly change my form, and the extra cable lengths causes unwanted timing/tuning issues due to cable stretch. The parallel cam has all the benefits of the shoot thru system without any of the drawbacks.


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dont like the riser


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it's cool to offer something truly different, I've been saying the flex was here to stay in one form or another. The cams look cool and look smooth... I'd like to shoot one

Good job


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

31EX said:


> The shoot thru system is good but I it has draw backs, fletching clearance, the cables by my hand always rubbed and caused me to slightly change my form, and the extra cable lengths causes unwanted timing/tuning issues due to cable stretch. The parallel cam has all the benefits of the shoot thru system without any of the drawbacks.


gotcha


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I kinda like the concept but what does the string have to do with cam lean?


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

dtrkyman said:


> if the so worried about cam lean and torque why not a shoot through


or center track binery same concept


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that is a wild looking cam but that is one sweet looking bow


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> I think it's cool to offer something truly different, I've been saying the flex was here to stay in one form or another. The cams look cool and look smooth... I'd like to shoot one
> 
> Good job


 you were very right that other companys were going to copy bowtech


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Strother limb design ????????

If I remember me correct than KS introduced this kind of limb desigen when he started with Strother Archery.

New cam : Cool idea !!!!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

when they get rid of the cable guard that is when cam lean will go away . Pse made with no cable guard wide wheel in the 70s
let get that thing working on no cable guard


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

dtrkyman said:


> if the so worried about cam lean and torque why not a shoot through


'cause nobody wants to hunt with that.


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

champus said:


> Strother limb design ????????
> 
> If I remember me correct than KS introduced this kind of limb desigen when he started with Strother Archery.
> 
> New cam : Cool idea !!!!!


That does look like KS original limb design when SA was starting up.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone Else Calling bull crap on this? 

Couple Reasons - G5 has spent alot of money pushing the Quest Name/Products etc so they would want to continue that

The pictures are kinda crappy and not to the point trying to hide stuff but a company is going to post high quality photos

Also, they would launch this on G5 outdoors, not create a "G5 Prime" website

I also have some other doubts to go along

I'm not saying this isn't the new bow from G5/Quest but I honestly think they would hurt themselves coming out with a "new" company again after they have spent 3 years building the quest name


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to know how you got the link in the first place, did you just search or actually get something from G5?

You would think either something is leaked or they would make an official announcement to Dealers and on their website or facebook which is blank of any of this info

If they are going to do 2 levels of bows, one for high end and one for basic just making this website would not be how they would do it


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like a good start to a great X-cable 40" shooter--

Sooo finish the job 

Good shoot'n


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

couple of the boys that shot already it feel it will the bow of the year.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Atchison shhhh :zip:G5 will not HIRE YOU when your on here questioning their moves. :laugh: Here's my thinking Bow Tech is pro shop only Diamond is Box Store. How about G5 Pro Shop Quest Box Store. What you think? :darkbeer:


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

nice looking bow...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> Atchison shhhh :zip:G5 will not HIRE YOU when your on here questioning their moves. :laugh: Here's my thinking Bow Tech is pro shop only Diamond is Box Store. How about G5 Pro Shop Quest Box Store. What you think? :darkbeer:


That would be great, and I like the bow, just doubting authenticity and the way it was released...if they do bring it out I know I'll be ordering one...love the ideas!


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

For some reason, in the pics it KIND OF reminds me of the Mathews AVS system in a way.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Atchison said:


> That would be great, and I like the bow, just doubting authenticity and the way it was released...if they do bring it out I know I'll be ordering one...love the ideas!


Alright, I have multiple people PMing me and saying its legit so I'll jump on...still have my doubts but I'm hopeful that this is going to be their proshop only line now! Just need to order one....


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I think its a pretty sweet looking bow. Its nice they started at 34" a to a instead of 32".

If they get at least a 36" model I'd be interested. Even at 34 its tempting.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

100% prime will be pro shop only


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Atchison said:


> I want to know how you got the link in the first place, did you just search or actually get something from G5?
> 
> You would think either something is leaked or they would make an official announcement to Dealers and on their website or facebook which is blank of any of this info
> 
> If they are going to do 2 levels of bows, one for high end and one for basic just making this website would not be how they would do it


My G5 sales rep emailed it to me, it's for real!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

hjort jagare said:


> Atchison shhhh :zip:G5 will not HIRE YOU when your on here questioning their moves. :laugh: Here's my thinking Bow Tech is pro shop only Diamond is Box Store. How about G5 Pro Shop Quest Box Store. What you think? :darkbeer:


Your right on, but this hasn't been offically stated yet. More will come out this afternoon once the sales reps meetings are done i'm sure.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

looks like a tuning nightmare for simple things like a 1/2 twist in the string for peep rotation


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never seen a cam design like that before, it may be good or it may be bad, but they sure do look good.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder how the main string will wear?... (see edit) I've never seen anything like this before ..

Edit ... Ok didnt see it right

Looks cool


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

parkerbows said:


> looks like a tuning nightmare for simple things like a 1/2 twist in the string for peep rotation


Wouldn't you just take the right side and left side and swap them on one end creating 1/2 twist of the cable....kinda why they have the peep looking thing?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> looks like a tuning nightmare for simple things like a 1/2 twist in the string for peep rotation


Good point, i'm sure it will be harder for the dealer to work on, but that means nothing to the consumer if they get a better product.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

thirdypointer said:


> Your right on, but this hasn't been offically stated yet. More will come out this afternoon once the sales reps meetings are done i'm sure.


They stated on Quest Facebook page that the Quest name/line wasn't going anywhere, and the G5 prime was dealer only


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

the new 7000 t6 alum in the risers 2x as strong as 6061 alum in all the risers today, i think mathews $2200 bow might have the same new alum in riser


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> the new 7000 t6 alum in the risers 2x as strong as 6061 alum in all the risers today, i think mathews $2200 bow might have the same new alum in riser


Why not, Mathews invented T6 Aluminum didn't they? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

thirdypointer said:


> Why not, Mathews invented T6 Aluminum didn't they? :icon_1_lol:


Oh they did and G5 stole their design......everybody wants to just like Mathhahahahahahaews


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah didn't you hear? mathews invented the parrallel cam also! No but from first glances i like it. Yeah the $999 price tag sucks but its a bargan compared to the mathews Safari and the hoyt matrix.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Atchison said:


> Wouldn't you just take the right side and left side and swap them on one end creating 1/2 twist of the cable....kinda why they have the peep looking thing?


Duh why didn't I think of that.You ar correct


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That Prime Centroid is sweet! :thumb:


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

nice looking bow, but 999 give me a break, what a joke


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

gridman said:


> nice looking bow, but 999 give me a break, what a joke


I dunno all the flagships seem to around 900.00 these days.... And some even more


----------



## g5mike (Sep 30, 2010)

it is a awesome bow


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

Here we go again just like last year retail is not the price that the product is sold for how about $750 or so just guessing, lets wait and see. But for sure if people dont like the prices they will not sell.


----------



## duramax31 (Nov 28, 2008)

Totally sweet. I want to try one really bad. Best looking bows for 2011 so far. The specs look great too for the Brace Height they have.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

The bow looks good, very good. I can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Atchison said:


> Anyone Else Calling bull crap on this?
> 
> Couple Reasons - G5 has spent alot of money pushing the Quest Name/Products etc so they would want to continue that
> 
> ...


I asked on both the G5 and Quest Facebook sites about whether they were going to abandon the Quest line (which would figure since I just bought one this week!) and they responded that the Quest line is not going anywhere. They are going to try to build both brands but admit one of the lines usually suffers. I hope they have a hit on their hands because I sure do like the Quest bows, this will just be the next evolution for their line.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know how this bow will stack up against the others being offered this year.. BUt I have to say it again.. It looks really really sweet and it bet for the average guy these things will sell..


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

If it prices at a proshop under $850 I'll be the first one to order...


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting design. Definitely one I would like to see how it holds and shoots.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Would love to get one in my hands. Hope X-Factor Archery gets one in that is LH.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

It looks real good!


----------



## Bowgooroo (Feb 22, 2007)

Good afternoon. I wanted to add further clarification on the future of Quest. Quest is not going anywhere and is very much a very important part of G5's business. Prime is a different platform to market a higher price point of bow with different technology, through similer but different retail channels. This practice is very common in the bow business when you look at brands as Mathew's/Mission, Bowtech/Diamond, Alien/Martin, etc. We are continuing to develope and bring to market new models of Quest, which will be released shortly. We are *not slowing *the growth of Quest because we see the need to provide quality and performance at a great value.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

These bows SERIOUSLY have my attention. Reminds me of an alphamax with the 2-track binary cams, with a twist. Not sure if anyone noticed on the cams... the cables are single tracked (like on the Elite's).... but under the string centerline. That's pretty awesome. I bet these bows will shoot lights out. They look fantastic.... and G5 has a stellar reputation for getting things right the first time.

Consider me "interested"...

-ZA


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! I really cant wait to shoot this bow! I seriously hope $999 is not what they end up costing. I just refuse to pay that much for bows now a days when a person can get a 9 out of 10 used bow less than 6 months old for half that.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the design, very innovative. Seems to be engineered well. I love G-5 products and use many of them, they are a great company. The only problem I see is the blue yoke ring. If this is made out of the same material their peep sights are it could cause a problem. One flaw I have seen come from G-5 is their peep sights smooshing together from string pressure. If this blue yoke ring has the same flaw it is going to defeat the purpose of the dual track cam eliminating cam lean. With that said it does look like the material in the yoke ring is more robust than their peep sights, therefore it should not be an issue.....

Looks Good G-5!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet another cool use for the Meta Peep!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Sweet another cool use for the Meta Peep!


That is not a Peep sight, yes it looks like one kinda and is blue but its not a peep sight at all


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Atchison said:


> That is not a Peep sight, yes it looks like one kinda and is blue but its not a peep sight at all


I think he was just joking...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bowgooroo said:


> We are continuing to develope and bring to market new models of Quest, which will be released shortly. We are *not slowing *the growth of Quest because we see the need to provide quality and performance at a great value.


Provide a Date as to when! The public wants to know! :rofl:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes I was joking. Kinda reminds me of the Velocitec cam system, but different.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

TOOL said:


> I think the profile makes it seem like more than it is. Very similar to the Darton cam. Great design if it is. Either way it looks great and I hope I get a chance to try one.:smile:


I agree about Darton, but I think it is an very cool take on the Darton cam. I would love to give one of these a test drive.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm told the dealers will have pricing and availability given to us by this thursday. Would be nice to have these in stock before the end of the month!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I will have a Centroid!


----------



## BowHunterPlanet (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks cool... love the blue in the handle.


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Prizz23 said:


> yeah didn't you hear? mathews invented the parrallel cam also! No but from first glances i like it. Yeah the $999 price tag sucks but its a bargan compared to the mathews Safari and the hoyt matrix.


Mathews invented the internet as well. Little known fact. God I want to see one of these in real life.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

alaz said:


> I agree about Darton, but I think it is an very cool take on the Darton cam. I would love to give one of these a test drive.


It's not a "very cool take" on the Darton cam.... it's a very cool take on the Elite single track binary cams. You think it looks like the Darton cam b/c of the harness system.... on the Darton cam, the harness yokes are on the cables. On the Prime bows, the harness yokes are on the STRING. I think at the end of the day, these cams will perform VERY close to the Darton binaries, but possibly better.

One thing I'd like to point out though... you will NOT be able to adjust the yokes for cam lean (limb twist), if there is any. This bow still has a cable guard (that flexes, going by the literature), so there will be some side induced loadings on the cams and limbs. They may not twist or lean, but the side loadings will still be on the cam tracks, even if the cams are centered on the limbs. 

With static yoked systems (Bowtech Overdrive system and cam & 1/2 style systems), this lean can be tuned out.

That said, these bows look fantastic. I can't wait to see one in person! Good job by the G5 design team!

-ZA


----------



## Lyleberry (Jan 23, 2005)

Interesting design, while it's not really going to eliminate all cam lean it should be about the same as any other Center Trac Bowtech cam. Whether they'll get sued by Bowtech for the flex guard is another matter... the flex guard's only been out for 1 year, not 3. Probably will be a little more durable, though!

I'm guessing these bows with these draw cycles would be an extra 10-15fps faster except for all that extra mass weight from those bulky cams, even though they've been trimmed down as light as they dare I'm sure. Still, if it can really IBO at 330ish and be smooth they might be a popular bow... although I'd hate to see how much an extra bowstring for it will cost!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Its a bow I wouldn't mind taking for a test drive, I really like the specs on the Centroid.


----------



## g5mike (Sep 30, 2010)

its awesome


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ZA206 said:


> It's not a "very cool take" on the Darton cam.... it's a very cool take on the Elite single track binary cams. You think it looks like the Darton cam b/c of the harness system.... on the Darton cam, the harness yokes are on the cables. On the Prime bows, the harness yokes are on the STRING. I think at the end of the day, these cams will perform VERY close to the Darton binaries, but possibly better.
> 
> One thing I'd like to point out though... you will NOT be able to adjust the yokes for cam lean (limb twist), if there is any. This bow still has a cable guard (that flexes, going by the literature), so there will be some side induced loadings on the cams and limbs. They may not twist or lean, but the side loadings will still be on the cam tracks, even if the cams are centered on the limbs.
> 
> ...


It does remind me of the Darton cam b/c of the harness...I do understand its design is opposite. I did not mean that they were stealing from Darton, I actually meant that in my mind they advanced the harness design. I like that their design allows for a limb stop, whereas the darton harness and other similar ones rely on a cable stop (but that is just my preference).

I do have a question. when tuning out cam lean using static yokes, are you creating other potential tuning problems? I ask this sincerely as I am trying to learn more about tuning. I assume as long as you have a cable guard you have cam loading/ limb twist, just a matter of where it occurs in the draw cycle.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Initial impression ??? For a 7.25 inch brace and such a bulky cam system,,,,that bow @332 fps are putting out alot of speed. Just think what 6 inch brace would be like ??? Over 340 ??? This is good stuff to try out and see how they shoot. Might be a winner here.


----------



## dts (May 23, 2006)

One sweet looking bow with lots of great thinking behind it . . . . Definitely will need to try one out . . . .


----------



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

To quote the great philosopher Wayne Campbell, "It will be mine...oh yes...it will be mine!"


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thirdypointer said:


> It's optifade of some sort. Hope they have a predator camo option!!!!


will the bow have any target colours?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

i heard only optifade and all camo APHD initially. There is supose to be a really convincing video they will be releasing that shows the importance of their stronger risers and cam/ cable guard system i can't wait to see for myself.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Will they have any 25" draw length bows this year?


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 20, 2004)

I like the looks of them but $999 is way to much. They all are but if I'm dishing out that kind of money it will have name that has been around for many years.


----------



## JJZ (Jul 21, 2010)

It's hard to guage what a bow shoots and feels like looking at a picture. I sure did like the way the Primal shot, very smooth. Perhaps this bow is even better, seems like alot of engineering went into this creature. When the dealers start getting these, I'm gone to shoot one. Gotta love this stuff.......


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Sky Warrior said:


> Will they have any 25" draw length bows this year?


Not sure in the Prime, they do in the Quest line i know for sure.


----------



## a_roszczewski (Oct 12, 2010)

Sm0lder said:


> It is their own proprietary 'G-Fade'. Essentially the limbs are your choice of camo and the riser fades to black. It is supposed to help blend in for both tree stand and blind use. From a tree stand the camo is apparent and from a blind it shows as black. Regardless if it works it does look great even if it is a $30 option.


I think you are thinking of the quest line? The new prime line of bows will incorporate G5's durafuse finish.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Kss_Waylander said:


> Mathews invented the internet as well. Little known fact. God I want to see one of these in real life.


One day it would be nice to read a thread that was about the subject on hand and not have to read through all the worthless garbage that spews from some peoples keyboards.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

ZA206 said:


> It's not a "very cool take" on the Darton cam.... it's a very cool take on the Elite single track binary cams. You think it looks like the Darton cam b/c of the harness system.... on the Darton cam, the harness yokes are on the cables. On the Prime bows, the harness yokes are on the STRING. I think at the end of the day, these cams will perform VERY close to the Darton binaries, but possibly better.
> 
> One thing I'd like to point out though... you will NOT be able to adjust the yokes for cam lean (limb twist), if there is any. This bow still has a cable guard (that flexes, going by the literature), so there will be some side induced loadings on the cams and limbs. They may not twist or lean, but the side loadings will still be on the cam tracks, even if the cams are centered on the limbs.
> 
> ...


I don't care whose design they take and improve on, as long as it's better the shooter wins every time!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW, those bows look awesome. The design of those bows are really slick!


----------



## saz (Jan 20, 2010)

that cam looks so so amazing and artistic i will have to try the bow for sure


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

thirdypointer said:


> i heard only optifade and all camo APHD initially. There is supose to be a really convincing video they will be releasing that shows the importance of their stronger risers and cam/ cable guard system i can't wait to see for myself.


Troy: Do you know when the video will be released?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Sky Warrior said:


> Will they have any 25" draw length bows this year?


Shortest draw on the Prime will be 26" on the Shift, the Centroid is 27", available in 50-60-70# draw weights. Cams are draw length specific.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Forged riser? I didn't think any top end bows had those anymore. I assumed they were all machined....


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

SHPoet said:


> Forged riser? I didn't think any top end bows had those anymore. I assumed they were all machined....


Forging is the process of making the aluminum blank. The riser is machined from a forged aluminum block.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Troy: Do you know when the video will be released?


Not sure, i see there is 2 places blank for video to be added on their website, once they get it edited i hope soon?


----------



## bowhunterCN (Jul 24, 2007)

About G5 Outdoors:

G5® Outdoors L.L.C. is a family owned business established in 2000 and backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. G5® strives to provide superior products that are Designed to Hunt™ through precision manufacturing and innovative design...

that sounds like another Feinwerkbau!


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

great looking bows --- centroid def has my interest !!!! now to see if i have a dealer close by


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

bigscott said:


> great looking bows --- centroid def has my interest !!!! now to see if i have a dealer close by


Probably a good chance if you look on G5's Quest dealer locator and there is a dealer near you that isn't a box store, they will carry the Prime, give them a call.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

gridman said:


> nice looking bow, but 999 give me a break, what a joke


The Bowtech Destroyers are selling for $950. I'm sure they will be below MSRP.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

highwaynorth said:


> The Bowtech Destroyers are selling for $950. I'm sure they will be below MSRP.


MAP is $949


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

thirdypointer said:


> MAP is $949


Ouch !!!


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> Ouch !!!


x2

I wonder if they are taking on Staff positions?:archery:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats out of my price range...heck I could buy another Yellowboy at that price. I'll stick with a #200 less bow thats shoots lights out...the Elite!


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, looks great. At least one group is looking outside the box. Cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I would say to judge the bow by shooting it first, then worry about the price lol, I'm sure your dealer will take care of you if you really want it! G5 also gives you a free 6 month check up and they even cycle your bow 100 times before they ship it and give it a true super tune as everything is settled in for you. Little extras other bow companies aren't doing that add up.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Like the design but it would take many many shots for it to gain my trust. thats a real piece of work for 999 bucks


another 1000 dollar bow?? give me a break. these manufacturers are friggin thieves


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

gridman said:


> another 1000 dollar bow?? give me a break. these manufacturers are friggin thieves


You arent required to buy it are you??
I thought consumers made their own decisions on bow purchases, there are plenty of mid priced bows produced for people that arent wanting to spend alot on a bow.

I really like the cam design, good to see G5 bringing interesting ideas to the table.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm going to have to try one of these out for sure. Best looking bow of the year so far imho


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Brut said:


> I'm going to have to try one of these out for sure. Best looking bow of the year so far imho


I agree. I bet it wouldn't be easy to derail the string off of those cams.


----------



## MtnManX (Oct 16, 2010)

descent enough looking bow but the price tag is a little steep and i'm pretty sure they stole some technology from the Bowtech Destroyer.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Saw the add in bowhunting world..Looks pretty sick imo !!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice looking bow, but I want a 36" A2A. If they came out with a 38" to 40" target model, I would give it serious consideration, but for the price that they are asking on the 34" Prime, I will have to pass. I wouldn't mind shooting one though!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

MtnManX said:


> descent enough looking bow but the price tag is a little steep and i'm pretty sure they stole some technology from the Bowtech Destroyer.


Nope.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

IBO (FPS): 332
AXLE TO AXLE (IN): 34.25"
BRACE HEIGHT: 7.25"
MASS WEIGHT (LBS): 4.3
DRAW LENGTH: 27" - 31" *<---*
DRAW WEIGHT (LBS): 50, 60, 70
MSRP $999

That's a bit disappointing.

:izza:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

MtnManX said:


> descent enough looking bow but the price tag is a little steep and i'm pretty sure they stole some technology from the Bowtech Destroyer.


I see no bowtech destroyer "technology" on that bow.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Nice looking bow, but I want a 36" A2A. If they came out with a 38" to 40" target model, I would give it serious consideration, but for the price that they are asking on the 34" Prime, I will have to pass. I wouldn't mind shooting one though!


I am not sure if this is true with the Prime line, but from their website for Quest it specifically advertises the line to the hunting crowd. I'm fairly sure if they are successful with one or both lines they will introduce more bows and variety in the future. In the mean time, don't let a few inches prevent you from trying out one of their bows, they are incredibly smooth and fun to shoot.


----------



## bowhunterCN (Jul 24, 2007)

can't figure out how to tune the peep perhaps the yoke rings could be divided in half?


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a fantastic design and even though I generally dislike most of G5s products I have to says that the Prime lineup is needed in todays archery world. Sad to think that most archers will not understand how truly great this system will be for tuning and how forgiving it should be to shooters form flaws and arrow spine selection. I am not even a G5 dealer and plan on getting one of these for my personal collection. If only you all tuned bows for a living, G5 would sell thousands and thousands of these bows. The first "new" cam that has been thought out and put into production in years !


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

BowhunterCN


Just take the yoke string off one side and put a twist in the string that attaches to the barrel then put string back on barrel and re-attach yoke string.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, G5 claims they tune, then shoot these bows 100 times, and then re "super" tune them before sending them out! Shouldn't be much left to do for the dealers lol. Hopefully these bows draw smooth, have a great valley and shoot quiet, the accuracy won't be in question and if so they will be the best bow of 2011 and beyond!


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

Flip Flop said:


> This is a fantastic design and even though I generally dislike most of G5s products I have to says that the Prime lineup is needed in todays archery world. Sad to think that most archers will not understand how truly great this system will be for tuning and how forgiving it should be to shooters form flaws and arrow spine selection. I am not even a G5 dealer and plan on getting one of these for my personal collection. If only you all tuned bows for a living, G5 would sell thousands and thousands of these bows. The first "new" cam that has been thought out and put into production in years !


Really? Not trying to pick a fight, you are certainly welcome to your opinions, but what is it that you don't like about G5's products? In my opinion their products show they actually put time into the design and then have virtually flawless manufacturing. They do all the small things that make each product a gem in my book. I haven't tried ALL of their products, but of the many I have tried, they were all top shelf, even IF it didn't fit my needs. Again, no offense, I am just curious and want to see it from another's point of view.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Thirdly did your Rep come in today?


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Well? Have ya shot it? We need to know.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Very interesting , not sure about $999 MSRP?


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

What happened to thirdypointer, I was hoping for some good inside info today:smile:.


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

centroid has my full interest -- just need to find a dealer near me


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nontypical said:


> What happened to thirdypointer, I was hoping for some good inside info today:smile:.


I was supposed to demo them this week and my rep informed me he still has not received his. He might of got delayed as well. Hopefully not would like to see some reviews myself


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Long day, sorry guys the reps Prime hasn't showed up yet unfortunately, but i did get to shoot his new Elites so it was a good day but i did see their (G5's) video..............your going to want to see that before buying anything else!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

This thing has my ears perked up.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Spill the beans, whats on the video? What stands out?


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

One problem i see with this bow are the cams,they look fragile,i would have to see how they hold up first before i bought one,even though i like G5 bows,if i didnt have an Elite i would have a G5 bow,in fact i was going to buy a Primal,but the dealer said they could not get a left handed one.If G5 would match Elite`s warrenty and quality and if there new bows are everything they say they are,i would consider buying one.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

nontypical said:


> Spill the beans, whats on the video? What stands out?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CNQixvwh8Y
you can now see it for yourself!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to resist taking that floating yoke string off, installing two strings, and shooting two arrows at once!:tongue:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I may just have to get one of these. Im thinking the Shift.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> I wouldn't be able to resist taking that floating yoke string off, installing two strings, and shooting two arrows at once!:tongue:


:scared:


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure if i posted camo options:
Optifade Open Country
Optifade Forest
M.O. APHD
Ninja (ALL BLACK BABY!)
I can't wait to get my Centroid in ninja, should be a sharp looking rig! I hear target colors will be comming down the road.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

thirdypointer said:


> Not sure if i posted camo options:
> Optifade Open Country
> Optifade Forest
> M.O. APHD
> ...


Do you know if you can get a black riser with optifade limbs???
Please post pics when your bow comes in!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

alaz said:


> Do you know if you can get a black riser with optifade limbs???
> Please post pics when your bow comes in!


probably not initially as they will try to get as many bows out as quick as possible, but in the near future i would bet on it. I know they will be offering snow camo eventually, but i guess no G-Fade for the prime line, leaving that for the Quest series. They (G5) do the finishes on Elites bows, i would imagine they will have similar combinations also for their prime line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

You will see another company with parallel cams shortly , they claim to own the technology


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

red duck said:


> You will see another company with parallel cams shortly , they claim to own the technology


Do tell! Do tell! Who is it? Come on Red Duck...spill the beans!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

You will see soon, much faster bow,


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

red duck said:


> You will see soon, much faster bow,


Betch it's DARTON! But, from what the dealers tell me, they only change up every two years or so, and this isn't the year. BUT, I could be wrong...


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Heard that Prime will not be part of ARRO like Quest and G5. Hopefully they rethink this decision. Really liking this bow.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Whats ARRO?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Heard that Prime will not be part of ARRO like Quest and G5. Hopefully they rethink this decision. Really liking this bow.


I am not trying to sound ignorant here...but I am not exactly sure what that means and why the Prime would not be part of ARRO if G5 is?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Whats ARRO?


Archery Range and Retailer Organization


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks cool!!!

Jake


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

All of the G5 Prime info is crap if I can't find out where to shoot it and more importantly, buy one. G5 is normally on top of things but to come out with something like this and not have the dealers lined up is extremely poor planning.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

bustn'nocks said:


> All of the G5 Prime info is crap if I can't find out where to shoot it and more importantly, buy one. G5 is normally on top of things but to come out with something like this and not have the dealers lined up is extremely poor planning.


PM me, i'll see if i can help you find out some info!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do reps have the bows yet?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Do reps have the bows yet?


My rep is out of town hunting, but i would think he has his by now, he expected it the last 2 weeks already. I offered to have them send it to me so i could take care of it while he was gone lol!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

My local rep claims he's stopping over next week with his Centroid to try, hope he's not teasing me again!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

my local shop owner shot one at will be using it as his main bow year round. He says it is the sweetest bow ever.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

traditional1970 said:


> my local shop owner shot one at will be using it as his main bow year round. He says it is the sweetest bow ever.


I hope to find out for myself tomorrow!:wink:


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## KO Deadeye (May 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

centroid looks wicked...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I should see a demo bow on the 16th. From what I hear some reps should have them by now. Unfortunately mine went to Kodiak on a hunt. Good for him thou


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I just want to see a dealer list so I can find out where to shoot one.:angry:


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

bustn'nocks said:


> I just want to see a dealer list so I can find out where to shoot one.:angry:


me too!
will i be able to get a shift in all black?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

mosthatedkennel said:


> me too!
> will i be able to get a shift in all black?


YES, i plan on getting half of my order in Black Centroids! As for my rep, i just called him, said his was promised to him this morning but it didn't show up yet, but he still expects it today. Sounds like i may still get to see and shoot this thing yet today, i hope! I guess he was talking to another rep that has his, and the guy said he's smashing arrows at 40 yards that he couldn't previously do with other bows. Unfortunately with my test drive i won't be able to see the affects on accuracy today, but it will be nice to just feel it and draw it- even though he only has a 30" draw and i'm 28.5"!


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Black centroids? what about the shifts?


----------



## kkrueger (Oct 11, 2008)

The Prime looks like a real nice bow.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

mosthatedkennel said:


> Black centroids? what about the shifts?


Those should be available too. G5 will have alot of the same color combo's as Elite has since they powder coat their bows for them. They will eventually have AT versions (but no G-Fade on the Primes), snow camo versions and such. I would guess the demand for these new bows will be huge (from what i'm gathering in my pm box) and i would imagine that the Centroids will be built first for this winters 3D guys, and the closest thing offered as a target color so far is black that i know of. The best advice i can give those of you looking to see one since Prime's website doesn't have dealers listed on it yet, is to call your local Quest dealer and ask them if they will be carrying the Prime, found on Quest's website. I don't see dealers getting Centroids in until December right now, hopefully by christmas! If your interested in one you might want to let your dealer know your intentions if you need a certain draw and poundage as they have to make a initial order of 10 bows up front (i plan on doing that this evening myself). By the time G5 gets those pre-orders filled new orders may take some time to get, meaning your new 3D bow might not make it to you in time for the start of winter leagues unless you take what the dealer has pre-ordered for his inventory.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you know if 55-65lb limbs will be offered?


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

My closest quest dealer is over 100miles away... o this sucks!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I finally got to shoot a Prime Centroid today, unfortunately i only had 15 minutes to spend with the rep so i only flung 4 or 5 arrows thru it. First off, it looks amazing and feels really good, the Optifade forest looks great on it. the draw and feel on the shot was better than any other G5 bow they have and is very easy to pull and hold. I was hoping this bow would have a smooth draw, and it definately does so it's going to be very hard not to take one to the 3D course this season!:wink: Now if they only have them available for the start of winter leagues, that is the big question? This will be a very big seller for 2011 IMHO, very enjoyable to shoot, i'm sure accuracy second to none, and killer looks will grab alot of attention.......great job G5!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like I might get to finely try one today. I will try and do a video clip of the review


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

How about a report on the cams, cam lean, or lack of?????


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> Looks like I might get to finely try one today. I will try and do a video clip of the review


that'd be sweet... very nicely done reviews BTW


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

How quiet was it? Can you compare it to any other bow or is that a difficult comparison?


----------



## blazingsaddle (Feb 25, 2009)

I too just shot one this morning. It is smooth drawing, good solid wall (draw stops), no complaints about the vibration in hand either. It made an all round great impression on me. It goes head to head with most top end bows from any manufacturer IMO. To compare it to another bow is difficult, its like splitting hairs. Most top end bows feel really good to shoot.
The finish and appeal alone of this bow will sell many of them. But it is the thought and inovation behind eliminating cam lean that should really push this bow. I would love to shoot this bow at long distances and see the results.
I have one being ordered in my size. When it gets in, I will really spend time with it and compare to other bows more indepth to see how it stacks up.
One thing that I did not like, but could get over in a big hurry is at full draw, the cables can be seen through your peep, due to the flexing cable guard. For me, they hung just to the right of my pins. The center shot of the bow was not set either, so after tuning, the cables may move farther out of view. I would bet that after a day or two shooting it, one would not realize the cables were there though.
Bottom line, G5 has a big winner here!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

One significant question that was brought to my attention recently by a "well known" bow / cam designer is:

_Since these cams have presumably more moving mass.... What effects will this have on limb stress / durability & safety of this bow?_

I personally think it is a very interesting concept! I hope to find, & shoot a leftie (the shorter "SHIFT" model) this winter.
Might just want one of these....


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope it's all that G5 says it is! I never would drop a "grand" on a new design in it's first year though. Something about it being untested? I'll check back in about a year or so. Thanks


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

blazingsaddle said:


> I would bet that after a day or two shooting it, one would not realize the cables were there though.


My Admiral is like that. (well, not near the pins, but in the sight ring.) ~ I forgot about that aspect entirely, a long time ago. Don't even notice it, and I shoot frequently. I have to with this dang bow to "stay on top of it" and maintain "acceptable groups"....

Can't wait to try the Shift.... (and get feedback on it's forgiveness / ability to shoot consistently at longer yardage)

Noticed in this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1358353&highlight=centroid+prime the cam "chrome" is far less noticeable than in the ads. I was worried that it "shined" in the woods. Fortunately it appears to be much "duller" and without a "sheen" as depicted in magazines. ~ One obstacle out of the way.....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm downloading a you tube clip of the Centroid review right now hopefully I will get it up tonight. I was in a little bit of a hurry on this one hopefully it doesn't come out to bad.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm downloading a you tube clip of the Centroid review right now hopefully I will get it up tonight. I was in a little bit of a hurry on this one hopefully it doesn't come out to bad.


Please post when it's up


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

sweet!!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the same exact opinion as blazingsaddle does on the prime, it is very comparable to the elites for draw and shock which isn't very noticable. My issue was it seemed like it didn't have much valley but the draw was a good inch to long for me, and that's comparing it to a Elite which has a big valley.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Are these bows cam specific for DL? or do they have mods?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

mosthatedkennel said:


> Are these bows cam specific for DL? or do they have mods?


They are cam specific


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

The cam impresses me greatly, Would very much like to shoot this bow


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Are the dealers announced yet? I would really like to shoot one of these.

-Chuck


----------



## blazingsaddle (Feb 25, 2009)

The rep explained some about the cam mass. When you look at the cams them selves, they have very little to them. But He did address cam mass. He said the primary factor in limb fatigue was cam lean, by reducing cam lean limbs will last longer and endure less stress. Even with more mass, the mass is evenly ditributed through out the entire rotary cycle. G5 paid very close attention to this during testing, they found no limb wear caused by more mass in the cams, because everything is aligned on the bow, more balanced.
The shop I go to will have them in by Christmas!


----------

